# تعالوا ياشباب شووفوا اشكالكم طوال ايام الاسبووع



## @دانه الدنيا@ (22 أكتوبر 2011)

احب جده واهلها قال:


> الوجه ايام الاسبوع مع الدوام ...
> 
> 
> *السبت*
> ...


----------



## جوو الرياض (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تعالوا ياشباب شووفوا اشكالكم طوال ايام الاسبووع*

لا لا مو معقول الخميس مفرفشين مانااام ههههههه

يسلمووو


----------

